# Office photo display board



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I finished this photo display board for my boss a week before I retired. It will hold 2" photos of all the employees in the organization.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks pretty nice John. I like the bypass-sliding door with lock. What type of material is it built from?

good job
regards,
smitty


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

The back is oak plywood. The rest is solid red oak and walnut for the outside trim and the photo mounting strips.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice result John. I like it.


----------



## jonlb (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like you did an excellent job. I really like the contrasting woods.


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll bet that was more than the boss bargained for, nice work!!


----------

